# How to play the "Dead or Alive: DOA" movie drinking game.



## themocaw (Sep 18, 2007)

1. Get a copy of the Dead or Alive: DOA the movie DVD and a new DVD player.

2. Wearing rubber gloves, handle the DVD disc with tongs and place in the DVD player.

3. Watch the movie.

4. Every time the movie sucks, take a drink.

5. Every time the movie REALLY sucks, take two drinks.

6. Every time the movie sucks so bad you want to cry, chug the rest of your drink to cleanse the taste of bitter tears from your soul.

7. If you haven't died of alcohol poisoning by the time you're done, put on a fresh pair of gloves, transport the DVD player to the local biohazard facility, and let them dispose of it properly.  Do not open the DVD tray, lest the suckiness escape the hermetically sealed device.


----------



## webkilla (Sep 18, 2007)

sounds fun...


----------

